# I guess sometimes you get lucky



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Noticed yesterday morning the amount of snow on the milkhouse roof. Granted its only about half the milkhouse as the other half they built the quanoset addition over it so that half is in the hay mow. Anyhow we got it shoveled off and no more than ten minutes later the snow that was stuck and piled up on the quanoset roof let loose. Sounded like an avalanche. ... if we hadn't shoveled it off the first time no doubt we wouldn't have a roof on the milkhouse. Snow was piled up much more on the quanoset roof right above the milkhouse as the snow blows off the bank barn roof and piles up. I wish i woulda took some before pictures


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Your premonition and fortitude was your birthday gift to yourself.....congrats


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad your safe.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

carcajou said:


> Glad your safe.


I've had couple of close calls with the snow and ice makes one shudder...


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Snow... or... snake in a bale. I prefer neither!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Your premonition and fortitude was your birthday gift to yourself.....congrats


That is something I've learned to trust and listen to it most of the time i dont even think i just do. Always kinda in awe sometimes how things work out


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

You got lucky Griff!

Had that happen in 2009/2010 winter. Trusses on the one machine shed started to fatigue and crack. Sistered a 24' plank on each side of the trusses for support and its still standing. Someday I'll get around to actually fixing it, but i may be 50 before that happens.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Funny how quick things change. One week of warm weather and sun and some rain and it's almost all gone. Only where it is drifted or piled is left. Another week or so it'll be all but a distant memory


----------

